# New Member



## Daisylane5 (May 2, 2021)

Hi we are Newbies to owning a MotorHome looking forward to reading the threads and asking plenty of questions  Jane and Phil South Wales


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2021)

Hey Guys & Welcome to the Wild side.
Get stuck into the boards & Ask away, Seriously we all had to start somewhere so don’t be shy


----------



## campervanannie (May 2, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 2, 2021)

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## jeanette (May 2, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2021)

Hello Jane & Phil, welcome aboard from north County Durham


----------



## Makzine (May 2, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## REC (May 2, 2021)

Hi! Welcome from Portugal ( soon back in Suffolk!) you will find the more you read , the more questions you have! But just ask...loads of knowledgeable people here ( not me though!)


----------



## yorkslass (May 2, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (May 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Robmac (May 3, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (May 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome from very wet Co Antrim.


----------



## Red Dwarf (May 3, 2021)

Hi folks and welcome from the north highlands.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 3, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures and making great memories


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Mickrick (May 10, 2021)

Welcome hoping to make my way down South Wales sometime this year


----------



## HurricaneSmith (May 10, 2021)

Hello and welcome to you both from East Sussex.


----------



## zzr1400tim (May 10, 2021)

welcome to nutters incorporated


----------



## myvanwy (May 10, 2021)

Hi guys and welcome. Headed down your way at the end of the month.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 11, 2021)

Hi and welcome from sunny Torbay, Devon......


----------

